# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  cytomel pic Old one

## gymnut4u

good pic?

----------


## planetx

> good pic?


Not a good pic, Gymnut. But a good product. :Strong Smiley:  

Not flaming you at all, but you forgot to focus this jewel. I know its Mexican but you cannot see the manufacturer truly. Not an issue really, no Clomid fakes at this time. 

Liked your focused Omifin pic!!! 

regards

planetx

----------


## gymnut4u

no pb planetx, cheep camera no focus ,
the stuff is realworked great for me ,lost about 1o lbs off of it,Ill try to clear it up ,it is cytomel by the way not clomid j/k

----------


## planetx

Sorry Gym Nut, I was referring to Full Intensity's Clomid picture. Thought you took the picture (your post) as well.

Sorry for the confusion. I agree!! t3 is kick ass for dramatic fat loss when used in conjunction w/ AS.

planetx

----------

